# Hanging your Finnex Fugeray - easy and cheap method



## BriDroid (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I did the same with dual CFL reptile fixture over my tank and made my own L-bracket from scrap wood, painted it.










Then I used more scrap wood, painted it to make a hood to cover around the tank to keep the light in.


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

Rozdaboff, 

How far are the lights from the substrate? I'm looking at a Fugeray vs. Ray II at just 12" above substrate for a 5g (can't hang them with my set up) and am wondering which is just enough for medium light, no CO2 and where i can get away with simple, weekly ferts.


----------



## rozdaboff (Nov 27, 2006)

Right now I have the light about 6" above the tank. So 15" or so above the substrate. I was in the same position as you - and I was told to go with the Fugeray if no CO2 due to algae concerns.

I am not a plant - but this light is quite bright to me. So if it works for my plants - then I am really happy with it.


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks rozdaboff, appreciate the feedback. 

That makes two votes for Fugeray to the Ray II's 0 lol ...and the Fugeray is cheaper!


----------



## Smitty06 (Mar 25, 2012)

The fugeray is cheaper because it has less light output meaning less leds. People are saying the fugeray because you would have to have CO2 at the height you would have the ray II.


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

Smitty06 said:


> The fugeray is cheaper because it has less light output meaning less leds. People are saying the fugeray because you would have to have CO2 at the height you would have the ray II.


Yes that was my point Smitty 

The 16" Fugeray at 12" height outputs 30 PAR. I think that's enough for most plants without the need for CO2 and a heavy fert regime.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This is a great DIY, rozdaboff.

And to be honest, it looks like it cost more than it did. Makes me want to try a stainless steel version on one of my tanks.


----------

